# How much has this technological advancement effected Infidelity?



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

After watching this yesterday I thought it would be a pertinent question for my TAM folks.
It made me think of the increase in infidelity rates over the past 40 years.
What say you? How do we rectify the problem?


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Great video. I didn't hear anything I disagree with. 

Consent form of the past? A marriage license. Although, a lot of those were people being required by society to take responsibility because of a pregnancy.

Now most first world countries are just a free-for-all. 

It's taken us approximately 50 years to destroy values that the majority of societies have embraced since the beginning of time.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

minimalME said:


> Great video. I didn't hear anything I disagree with.
> 
> Consent form of the past? A marriage license. Although, a lot of those were people being required by society to take responsibility because of a pregnancy.
> 
> ...


I think that was done in just the first 25 years.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

StillSearching said:


> I think that was done in just the first 25 years.


Actaully, a flood wouldn't be a bad idea - I love boats, but I guess it's fire this next time.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

One of my favorite laughs is over this recurring idea that the Internet causes in Fidelity, Facebook causes in Fidelity, Twitter causes in Fidelity. I wonder if the people in Alexander Graham Bell's time felt the same way about the telephone

Technology is a tool, and people will use it however they will use it. These are the same kinds of people that think we need to monitor what grown UPS eat and blame spoons for obesity. It is so amusing and sad at the same time period grow up


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> One of my favorite laughs is over this recurring idea that the Internet causes in Fidelity, Facebook causes in Fidelity, Twitter causes in Fidelity. I wonder if the people in Alexander Graham Bell's time felt the same way about the telephone
> 
> Technology is a tool, and people will use it however they will use it. These are the same kinds of people that think we need to monitor what grown UPS eat and blame spoons for obesity. It is so amusing and sad at the same time period grow up


The video is not about the internet.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Tech just made cheating easier for the dumbest and laziest elements in society.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

I wonder what the outcome would’ve been had effective birth control for men been rolled out first? ( probably just even more evil patriarchy?)


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

OnTheFly said:


> Tech just made cheating easier for the dumbest and laziest elements in society.


I see you did.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

OnTheFly said:


> I wonder what the outcome would’ve been had effective birth control for men been rolled out first? ( probably just even more evil patriarchy?)


The outcome would have been much better. 
Because before it's inception men were in charge of the reproductive process, through condoms and other practices.
Women kept society and men in check through their cognitive reproductive behavior. (Moral choices).


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

I suspect you’re right


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

OnTheFly said:


> I suspect you’re right


Shhhhhh you gunna hack off some of the women here. 
But deep down they know the truth.
My feeling is it was, without a doubt, the most destructive invention in the history of mankind.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

StillSearching said:


> Shhhhhh you gunna hack off some of the women here.


Some, but not all. 



> But deep down they know the truth.


Well, part of the truth is that if men had been leading and treating women (women in general) well throughout history, then perhaps the backlash of women now trying to be more like men wouldn't be what it is.

What comes to mind is my ex-husband's total abdication of any hint of leadership. And this is a problem that the majority of my married, female friends still deal with. This has/had nothing to do with birth control.

Sexual abuse is and has been a _huge_ problem, and in the past, most men got away with it. This also has/had nothing to do with birth control.



> My feeling is it was, without a doubt, the most destructive invention in the history of mankind.


I think birth control is part of the problem, but not all of it.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

minimalME said:


> Some, but not all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely it does!
That responsibility or lack there of, is what your talking about in a round about way.
You cannot switch traditional roles and expect traditional results.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

StillSearching said:


> Absolutely it does!
> That responsibility or lack there of, is what your talking about in a round about way.
> You cannot switch traditional roles and expect traditional results.


But I didn't voluntarily switch traditional roles. 

Others in society might have, but the marriage I signed up for was a more conservative, Christian marriage.

I can tell you definitively that if my ex-husband had been honest with himself and with me prior to marriage, we wouldn't have gotten married. I never, ever would've married a man who considered parenting his children 'policing' and couldn't even be bothered to enforce a bedtime.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow, this thread morphed into sexist pig territory mighty fast...


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

minimalME said:


> *But I didn't voluntarily switch traditional roles*.
> 
> Others in society might have, but the marriage I signed up for was a more conservative, Christian marriage.
> 
> I can tell you definitively that if my ex-husband had been honest with himself and with me prior to marriage, we wouldn't have gotten married. I never, ever would've married a man who considered parenting his children 'policing' and couldn't even be bothered to enforce a bedtime.


YOU didn't but society did that for you. 
His lack of male responsibility was brought on by a change in beliefs systems, brought on by moral changes in general. Be they good or bad. 
But hey, I'm just a conservative Christian male looking back at the effects of the Pill on both genders over time.
And we have NO clue about the long term effects.....Doesn't look good, from past results.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

StillSearching said:


> YOU didn't but society did that for you.


And as I said before...



minimalME said:


> ...part of the truth is that if men had been leading and treating women (women in general) well throughout history, then perhaps the backlash of women now trying to be more like men wouldn't be what it is.


----------

